# Warning explicit cuteness



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Over taking pics of our friends 6wk old kittens last night and just had to share


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Stunning photos!

Aah, such beautiful kittens!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That is far too cute, thankyou for the warning but its too late, I clicked and Im in love:001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very jealous i love those kittens


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. They're adorable and were trying to get into the camera bag but being a responsible person wouldn't dream of catnapping them till they're at least 13wks  Not a breed you see a lot of but i suspect they will become more popular as time goes by :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are scrumptious :001_wub::001_wub:
Can I ask what breed they are?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. They're Somali's. Blue girl and two sorrel boys


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG!!! Will have to hide from my husband haha. So sweet. I love Somalis.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: there are gorgeousssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

not really into cats myself but what i will say is that these are very well taken pictures


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

They're great! I love the 2nd one along, with the girl peeking out from behind the sheet wondering what the other two are doing  Beautiful kittens and lovely photos - please post more if you have any.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your lovely comments  I'm afraid all credit goes to the extremely photogenic subject matter, very expensive camera and photoshop


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

:001_wub:
Beautiful pictures and beautiful cats x


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

They are stunning! Another breed to add to my wanted list....

MG x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

GORGEOUS kittens:001_wub: and great photo's thx for sharing


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

ehasler said:


> They're great! I love the 2nd one along, with the girl peeking out from behind the sheet wondering what the other two are doing  Beautiful kittens and lovely photos - please post more if you have any.


Was looking over the photos and here's some taken at two weeks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I need one :lol: :001_wub::001_wub:
Would your friend care to swap for a screaming banshee of a 2 and 1/2 year old Siamese - currently calling after her kittens left on Sunday, the tart :eek6:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol: She's got her own screaming banshee Birman at the mo although i'd imagine yours would out scream the Birman


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice,you have a good eye for a photo.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Very nice,you have a good eye for a photo.


Thank you  I must admit i love taking pics just as long as i'm not in them


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I so wish I hadn't looked 

I've always wanted a Somali


----------



## Copper (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic photos. Yummy little kittens, just want to snuggle them!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh My think i am in love :001_wub:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

So adorable


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

soo cute I'm melting!:thumbup:


----------

